# Troxel upgrade



## buickmike (Aug 13, 2018)

This is 3rd clamp that I've reinforced And its intended for a seat I've owned for 30 years. However I have used this seat for parts ( u-shaped spring mount) for other seats. Now this seat bottoms out under strain of 200 lbs rider. Although I had another wire frame chassis with larger coils it still hit top of clamp.Desperately I fit a chassis from later troxel. Drilling a hole in the tongue of later chassis to replicate where the wire chassis used a post to fasten to rails. I think its gonna work.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 18, 2018)

Lucky for me this worked out fine. My first idea was to grind another 1/4-3/8 off top of clamp! Now it feels like on top of coil spring. All that's left is test ride down the trails


----------



## buickmike (Aug 26, 2018)

One last ride before Davenport ..


----------

